# Pjaca: Galliani è tornato a Milano insieme all'agente.



## admin (6 Luglio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta, è finita la missione di Adriano Galliani in Croazia. Il dirigente rossonero è appena rientrato a Milano, da Zagabria, insieme all'agente di Marko Pjaca.

Sono ore decisive per il futuro del giocatore.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Ma se lo porta a cena? fatemi capire.
Se lo lavora ai fianchi?

Ps: facimm' ampress.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

mado come lo stanno sballottando a destra e sinistra il gallo, lui che era abituato a stare con le palle al sole tutta l'estate e magari gli ultimi due tre giorni al massimo andare a citofonare a casa di destro disperato per non avere ancora concluso nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta, è finita la missione di Adriano Galliani in Croazia. Il dirigente rossonero è appena rientrato a Milano, da Zagabria, insieme all'agente di Marko Pjaca.
> 
> Sono ore decisive per il futuro del giocatore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.




Ora via a casa Milan e poi CENA .


----------



## pisolo22 (6 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta, è finita la missione di Adriano Galliani in Croazia. Il dirigente rossonero è appena rientrato a Milano, da Zagabria, insieme all'agente di Marko Pjaca.
> 
> Sono ore decisive per il futuro del giocatore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Se sono tornati insieme dopo aver parlato con il Presidente della Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbe essere un buon segno altrimenti dopo i colloqui di ieri ognuno per la sua strada....


----------



## Ciachi (6 Luglio 2016)

Giannino....arrivano!!!


----------



## arcanum (6 Luglio 2016)

Spero stia marcando stretto l'agente e che abbia lasciato collaboratori che guardino a vista giocatore e presidente del club per cacciar via eventuali club. Questi vanno marcati a uomo


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta, è finita la missione di Adriano Galliani in Croazia. Il dirigente rossonero è appena rientrato a Milano, da Zagabria, insieme all'agente di Marko Pjaca.
> 
> Sono ore decisive per il futuro del giocatore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Non so se è una news positiva


----------



## Roger84 (6 Luglio 2016)

Di Laudisa non mi fido tanto, ma se fosse vero sarebbe più che positivo.......


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mado come lo stanno sballottando a destra e sinistra il gallo, lui che era abituato a stare con le palle al sole tutta l'estate e magari gli ultimi due tre giorni al massimo andare a citofonare a casa di destro disperato per non avere ancora concluso nulla



questa trattativa ci dirà molto su quello che ci aspetta : se si conclude è la luce in fondo al tunnel, se finisce come l'anno scorso ci sarà da penare ancora un bel pezzo


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

Fosse vero...buon segno si


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> questa trattativa ci dirà molto su quello che ci aspetta : se si conclude è la luce in fondo al tunnel, se finisce come l'anno scorso ci sarà da penare ancora un bel pezzo



Concordo, l'anno scorso 0 alternative, c'è il rischio che Galliani possa inventarsi qualcosa di sana pianta per ritornare in auge e scancellare la figura di M di essere andato in Croazia e di aver fallito un'altra volta l'acquisto di un giocatore alla portata e seguito da un po'.


----------



## Dexter (6 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta, è finita la missione di Adriano Galliani in Croazia. Il dirigente rossonero è appena rientrato a Milano, da Zagabria, insieme all'agente di Marko Pjaca.
> 
> Sono ore decisive per il futuro del giocatore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


E' una scommessa. Un giocatore di fascia con un buon fisico. C'è troppa esaltazione dietro questo possibile acquisto, cosi come ci sono troppe aspettative dietro Lapadula. Se questi sono i """""colpi""""" dei cinesi non vi aspettate di arrivare fra le prime 3 l'anno prossimo, non esiste...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2016)

Vabbè, taccio. Una notizia del genere di base sarebbe positivissima, ma lasciamo perdere. Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Se vanno a cena da Giannino però mi girano non poco eh.... ok il.viaggio ok tutto ma c'è una sede dove fare le trattative, e non é a tavola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E' una scommessa. Un giocatore di fascia con un buon fisico. C'è troppa esaltazione dietro questo possibile acquisto, cosi come ci sono troppe aspettative dietro Lapadula. Se questi sono i """""colpi""""" dei cinesi non vi aspettate di arrivare fra le prime 3 l'anno prossimo, non esiste...


Pjaca è un colpo da prime tre, perché in quella posizione le nostre rivali schierano Perisic, El Sharaawy e Insigne. Tutti giocatori, attualmente, non superiori al croato.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E' una scommessa. Un giocatore di fascia con un buon fisico. C'è troppa esaltazione dietro questo possibile acquisto, cosi come ci sono troppe aspettative dietro Lapadula. Se questi sono i """""colpi""""" dei cinesi non vi aspettate di arrivare fra le prime 3 l'anno prossimo, non esiste...



Domandina ... Pjaca l'hai visto solo all'europeo? Hai provato a fare un confronto tra lui e Honda? Così per dire


----------



## Roger84 (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Domandina ... Pjaca l'hai visto solo all'europeo? Hai provato a fare un confronto tra lui e Honda? Così per dire



Tra Honda e Pjaca è come confrontare una Panda a metano con un BMW 6cilindri in linea.....


----------



## Gekyn (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Se vanno a cena da Giannino però mi girano non poco eh.... ok il.viaggio ok tutto ma c'è una sede dove fare le trattative, e non é a tavola



Non vorrei contraddirti, ma a tavola ho concluso i migliori affari........


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Tra Honda e Pjaca è come confrontare una Panda a metano con un BMW 6cilindri in linea.....



Appunto  upgrade spaventoso


----------



## Dexter (6 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pjaca è un colpo da prime tre, perché in quella posizione le nostre rivali schierano Perisic, El Sharaawy e Insigne. Tutti giocatori, attualmente, non superiori al croato.


Pjaca è un colpo da prime tre se lo fai entrare al 60esimo. Attualmente la vedo proprio dura possa fare il titolare, il nostro sarebbe il suo primo campionato serio...Perisic e Insigne OGGI mangiano in testa a sto ragazzino, non scherziamo. Domani può diventare fortissimo, ma non è gente da cui ripartire se si vuole subito la Champions.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non vorrei contraddirti, ma a tavola ho concluso i migliori affari........



Sì anche questo è vero, però gradirei un po più di serietà e non sempre cene su cene... comunque intanto vediamo come va, se lo prende alla cena ci posso passare sopra :add:


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E' una scommessa. Un giocatore di fascia con un buon fisico. C'è troppa esaltazione dietro questo possibile acquisto, cosi come ci sono troppe aspettative dietro Lapadula. Se questi sono i """""colpi""""" dei cinesi non vi aspettate di arrivare fra le prime 3 l'anno prossimo, non esiste...



Tranquillo....me lo faccio piacere io Pjaca. Nel giro di due anni ne riparliamo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pjaca è un colpo da prime tre se lo fai entrare al 60esimo. Attualmente la vedo proprio dura possa fare il titolare, il nostro sarebbe il suo primo campionato serio...Perisic e Insigne OGGI mangiano in testa a sto ragazzino, non scherziamo. Domani può diventare fortissimo, ma non è gente da cui ripartire se si vuole subito la Champions.



intanto iniziamo a mettere delle fondamenta. Ha 21 anni minusvalenza non la fai mai . Qualche anno fa per 40 miliardi prendevi Zidane che sapevi ti avrebbe fatto la differenza , oggi per le stesse cifre prendi un campione che può o non può essere decisivo. Sono tre i giocatori che vincono i campionati da soli e nessuno di essi e prendibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non vorrei contraddirti, ma a tavola ho concluso i migliori affari........



Quoto, devono andare da Giannino. Solo lì Fester dà il meglio di sè. E' come Braccio di Ferro che mangia gli spinaci.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

*Di Marzio conferma: Galliani è tornato da Zagabria dopo il blitz da Mamic, presidente della Dinamo. Importante scatto del Milan per il giocatore, vedremo se la Juventus reagirà.*


----------



## medjai (6 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> intanto iniziamo a mettere delle fondamenta. Ha 21 anni minusvalenza non la fai mai . Qualche anno fa per 40 miliardi prendevi Zidane che sapevi ti avrebbe fatto la differenza , oggi per le stesse cifre prendi un campione che può o non può essere decisivo. Sono tre i giocatori che vincono i campionati da soli e nessuno di essi e prendibile.



Un campione? O un Illarramendi (40M), Danilo (30M), etc


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pjaca è un colpo da prime tre se lo fai entrare al 60esimo. Attualmente la vedo proprio dura possa fare il titolare, il nostro sarebbe il suo primo campionato serio...Perisic e Insigne OGGI mangiano in testa a sto ragazzino, non scherziamo. Domani può diventare fortissimo, ma non è gente da cui ripartire se si vuole subito la Champions.


Beh, certo. Quei due sono più pronti di Marko, ma lo forbice non è così grande da poter dire che Pjaca non sarebbe un acquisto da Champions. Io resto convinto che da questi colpi bisogna ripartire. Possiamo avere quanti soldi vogliamo, ma in quella posizione chi puoi seriamente prendere di forte? Depay, Hazard, Neymar, sono tutti nomi infattibili. Altrimenti ci sarebbero gli Anderson e i Sterling, che però non mi sembrano offrire maggiori garanzie di un Pjaca. Forse Reus e Coutinho, ma dubito che anche questi siano in vendita, perché il Borussia si è già privato in un colpo solo di Hummels, Gundogan e Mkhitaryan, mentre il Liverpool è un'altra squadra che non ha un bisogno di soldi tale da dover vendere Coutinho.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Domandina ... Pjaca l'hai visto solo all'europeo? Hai provato a fare un confronto tra lui e Honda? Così per dire



Non scherziamo, perfino Cerci se non fosse un mononeurone è nettamente superiore a Honda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Galliani è tornato da Zagabria dopo il blitz da Mamic, presidente della Dinamo. Importante scatto del Milan per il giocatore, vedremo se la Juventus reagirà.*


La Juve non se ne fa nulla, perché Pjaca è un esterno, quindi dovrebbero forzarlo seconda punta. Per giunta ha bisogno di giocare e alla Juve non potrebbe farlo, essendoci già Dybala e Mandzukic titolarissimi.


----------



## arcanum (6 Luglio 2016)

ma chissene delle cene, sta storia di Giannino deve finire, Galliani avrà operato così sempre, anche quando prendeva Kakà, Thiago Silva, Schevchenko, Gullit, Ancelotti, ecc

Piuttosto io sto Pjaca lo conosco poco e onestamente mi baso solo su alcuni video, che contano quasi nulla, e sul fatto che siamo in competizione con Juve, Inter, Napoli, Borussia Dortmund....non più con Sassuolo e Genoa (uscendone sconfitti).
Per me appartiene ai classici giocatori croati, dotato quindi di buon piede, corsa e un pizzico di fantasia...spero che a differenza di alcuni croati (gli interisti ad esempio) non abbia l'atteggiamento e la testa da ignorante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Se vanno a cena da Giannino però mi girano non poco eh.... ok il.viaggio ok tutto ma c'è una sede dove fare le trattative, e non é a tavola



Ok a tutto, ma stento a credere che il procuratore di Pjaca dopo essere stato a Dormunt vola prima a Zagabria e immediatamente dopo a Milano solo per una cena da Giannino.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Galliani è tornato da Zagabria dopo il blitz da Mamic, presidente della Dinamo. Importante scatto del Milan per il giocatore, vedremo se la Juventus reagirà.*



Speriamo, se fosse tutto vero secondo me c'è l'intenzione di dare l'annuncio domani.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Luglio 2016)

L'azione della Juventus è di mero disturbo per far lievitare il prezzo. 

Sono abituati a fare i bulletti e questo ne è un ennesimo esempio. Non ci fanno nulla col giocatore, anzi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> L'azione della Juventus è di mero disturbo per far lievitare il prezzo.
> 
> Sono abituati a fare i bulletti e questo ne è un ennesimo esempio. Non ci fanno nulla col giocatore, anzi.



Non esiste nessuna Juventus, il procuratore ha detto che lo cercava tempo fa, al massimo siamo in competizione con il Dormunt visto che è andato a farci una visita.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ok a tutto, ma stento a credere che il procuratore di Pjaca dopo essere stato a Dormunt vola prima a Zagabria e immediatamente dopo a Milano solo per una cena da Giannino.



Non volevo dire questo, dicevo che gallo se non c'è una cena di mezzo neanche si.muove, poi vediamo come andrà, il giocatore lo vorrei, vediamo.se ci accontenta


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Luglio 2016)

Bene così. Se lo prendiamo, non dico che sia un segnale come l'acquisto di Donadoni nel 1986 ma ci va vicino. 
PS E di cene ne facciano quante servono. Finché si scherza va bene, ma accanirsi su questa storia delle cene e' senza senso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

*Sky: rossoneri in pole per Pjaca. Il Milan infatti ha formulato la propria offerta ed è disposto ad accontentare le richieste del club croato. Ora si attende la risposta del giocatore, con gli occhi puntati anche alla Juve per vedere se rilancerà o lascerà campo libero al Milan. Sono ore decisive per il destino del talento della Dinamo con i rossoneri al momento davanti a tutti, staccanti dunque Juve e ancora più dietro Borussia Dortmund.*


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Luglio 2016)

Anche il tizio a sinistra nel mio Avatar faceva tutto al ristorante (era l'Assassino, mi pare)


----------



## cris (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Se vanno a cena da Giannino però mi girano non poco eh.... ok il.viaggio ok tutto ma c'è una sede dove fare le trattative, e non é a tavola



a dire il vero, ad essere onesto, spesso mi è capitato di concludere accordi importanti per lavoro ai pasti, in un clima del tutto rilassato e collaborativo. 
aldilà di questo, è ovvio che il reale obbiettivo del condor sia magnà a sbafo


----------



## mark (6 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me entro domani sapremo se viene da noi oppure no


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: rossoneri in pole per Pjaca. Il Milan infatti ha formulato la propria offerta ed è disposto ad accontentare le richieste del club croato. Ora si attende la risposta del giocatore, con gli occhi puntati anche alla Juve per vedere se rilancerà o lascerà campo libero al Milan. Sono ore decisive per il destino del talento della Dinamo con i rossoneri al momento davanti a tutti, staccanti dunque Juve e ancora più dietro Borussia Dortmund.*



Forza, siamo ad un passo!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: rossoneri in pole per Pjaca. Il Milan infatti ha formulato la propria offerta ed è disposto ad accontentare le richieste del club croato. Ora si attende la risposta del giocatore, con gli occhi puntati anche alla Juve per vedere se rilancerà o lascerà campo libero al Milan. Sono ore decisive per il destino del talento della Dinamo con i rossoneri al momento davanti a tutti, staccanti dunque Juve e ancora più dietro Borussia Dortmund.*



ancora parlano della Rube


----------



## koti (6 Luglio 2016)

Vediamo di chiudere in fretta, che c'è da rifare mezza squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: rossoneri in pole per Pjaca. Il Milan infatti ha formulato la propria offerta ed è disposto ad accontentare le richieste del club croato. Ora si attende la risposta del giocatore, con gli occhi puntati anche alla Juve per vedere se rilancerà o lascerà campo libero al Milan. Sono ore decisive per il destino del talento della Dinamo con i rossoneri al momento davanti a tutti, staccanti dunque Juve e ancora più dietro Borussia Dortmund.*


Vi prego


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: rossoneri in pole per Pjaca. Il Milan infatti ha formulato la propria offerta ed è disposto ad accontentare le richieste del club croato. Ora si attende la risposta del giocatore, con gli occhi puntati anche alla Juve per vedere se rilancerà o lascerà campo libero al Milan. Sono ore decisive per il destino del talento della Dinamo con i rossoneri al momento davanti a tutti, staccanti dunque Juve e ancora più dietro Borussia Dortmund.*



Ripeto quanto detto prima, per me vogliono chiudere entro oggi per non presentarsi al raduno col solo lapadula


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2016)

Dai MARKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: rossoneri in pole per Pjaca. Il Milan infatti ha formulato la propria offerta ed è disposto ad accontentare le richieste del club croato. Ora si attende la risposta del giocatore, con gli occhi puntati anche alla Juve per vedere se rilancerà o lascerà campo libero al Milan. Sono ore decisive per il destino del talento della Dinamo con i rossoneri al momento davanti a tutti, staccanti dunque Juve e ancora più dietro Borussia Dortmund.*



Quando si fanno le cose seriamente.... dai che ci portiamo a casa un talento offensivo di livello.


----------



## ps18ps (6 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto detto prima, per me vogliono chiudere entro oggi per non presentarsi al raduno col solo lapadula



bhe sarebbe un gran bel modo per presentare la stagione e tra virgolette congedarsi prima del preliminare


----------



## Djerry (6 Luglio 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Piuttosto io sto Pjaca lo conosco poco e onestamente mi baso solo su alcuni video, che contano quasi nulla, e sul fatto che siamo in competizione con Juve, Inter, Napoli, Borussia Dortmund....non più con Sassuolo e Genoa (uscendone sconfitti).
> Per me appartiene ai classici giocatori croati, dotato quindi di buon piede, corsa e un pizzico di fantasia...spero che a differenza di alcuni croati (gli interisti ad esempio) non abbia l'atteggiamento e la testa da ignorante.



Per una serie di coincidenze sono riuscito a seguirlo spesso nel periodo in cui giocava europei e mondiali giovanili, ed ho quindi potuto constatare la sua evoluzione tanto da caldeggiarlo già l'anno scorso.

E proprio gli elementi che mi hanno sempre maggiormente sorpreso e me l'hanno fatto diventare un vero e proprio pallino, sono il quoziente calcistico e l'applicazione, ovvero la capacità di fare scelte mai banali leggendo ed oserei dire "sentendo" il gioco in modo innato e soprattutto la predisposizione ad imparare, migliorare, aggiungere sempre qualcosa al proprio gioco e sviluppare adattabilità ai cambi di ruolo.

Tanto per capirci intorno al 2013 lo ricordo mezzala pura in un centrocampo a 3, in una squadra in cui davanti imperversavano due cavalli pazzi come Livaja e Rebic che apparentemente non avevano meno talento di lui ma sicuramente non avevano nemmeno un decimo della sua applicazione e direi pure della sua educazione, pulizia e correttezza in campo, per quello che vale.

Poi è stato impiegato ala destra, ala sinistra, trequartista e seconda punta, senza che il suo rendimento subisse un reale ridimensionamento o contraccolpo, ad ulteriore dimostrazione che chi l'ha allenato ha sempre trovato in lui quelle caratteristiche e quella disponibilità per interpretare più situazioni.

Poi la tecnica in velocità ed il talento è davanti a tutti i nostri occhi, e non c'è dubbio che deve ancora mettere insieme tutto il suo repertorio per trovare un senso ed arrivare alla definitiva consacrazione.
Ma proprio per il discorso della testa che facevo prima, non potrebbe esserci rassicurazione migliore e non potrebbe esserci acquisto a cui mi affezionerei più facilmente.

Non sarà mai Boban o Kakà probabilmente, anzi sicuramente; ma il filone speciale, anche per l'extra campo, mi pare proprio quello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

A noi servono gli uomini e Marko pare proprio lo sia dentro e fuori dal campo .


----------



## Brain84 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: rossoneri in pole per Pjaca. Il Milan infatti ha formulato la propria offerta ed è disposto ad accontentare le richieste del club croato. Ora si attende la risposta del giocatore, con gli occhi puntati anche alla Juve per vedere se rilancerà o lascerà campo libero al Milan. Sono ore decisive per il destino del talento della Dinamo con i rossoneri al momento davanti a tutti, staccanti dunque Juve e ancora più dietro Borussia Dortmund.*



Dopo le riunioni noiose di questa mattina che mi hanno tenuto lontano dal forum, posso starmene qui pop corn alla mano per seguire con voi il primo colpo del Milan! Pjaca sarebbe tanta roba come biglietto da visita, un avvertimento a tutti i club europei:

Il Milan sta tornando e fa maledettamente sul serio!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Dopo le riunioni noiose di questa mattina che mi hanno tenuto lontano dal forum, posso starmene qui pop corn alla mano per seguire con voi il primo colpo del Milan! Pjaca sarebbe tanta roba come biglietto da visita, un avvertimento a tutti i club europei:
> 
> Il Milan sta tornando e fa maledettamente sul serio!


 
Daje


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forza, siamo ad un *pasto*!!!



Fixed


----------



## Gekyn (6 Luglio 2016)

Il bello *se l'acquisto andasse in porto*, è che finalmente prendiamo calciatori di prospetto utili alla causa, conformi alla modulo dell'allenatore.
Erano anni che non capitavano acquisti di questo genere.
Il vento è cambiato e arriva da Est.


----------



## TheZio (6 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Il bello *se l'acquisto andasse in porto*, è che finalmente prendiamo calciatori di prospetto utili alla causa, conformi alla modulo dell'allenatore.
> Erano anni che non capitavano acquisti di questo genere.
> Il vento è cambiato e arriva da Est.



Bravo! Più che il nome contano le esigenze e finalmente sembra che ci sia un filo conduttore ad ogni mossa


----------



## S T B (6 Luglio 2016)

Giannino prepara il tavolo con menù fisso 10 euro!
La bici del Condor è arrugginita non potendo più scorazzare per Forte dei Marmi 3 mesi all'anno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Questa trattativa va al di là del valore del giocatore, significa che c'è un progetto dietro, contrariamente a quanto è successo in questi anni pieni di acquisti insensati senza un'idea di continuità e senza uno straccio di progetto.


----------



## medjai (6 Luglio 2016)

Tonetti, tavola per 3 prego !


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

ma vanno a Casa Milan o è intenzionato ad usare la tattica "dell'ubriacatura e poi firma" da Giannino???


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forza, siamo ad un pasTo!!!



Ahahahahaha


----------



## wildfrank (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A noi servono gli uomini e Marko pare proprio lo sia dentro e fuori dal campo .




Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! L'avatar.....ahahahahahahahah!!


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2016)

Giannino tutta la vita.....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Ma dite che è possibile già chiudere entro domani e vederlo al raduno?


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2016)

Ma secondo voi il 12 dopo la firma annunceranno gli acquisti?


----------



## Brain84 (6 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Il bello *se l'acquisto andasse in porto*, è che finalmente prendiamo calciatori di prospetto utili alla causa, conformi alla modulo dell'allenatore.
> Erano anni che non capitavano acquisti di questo genere.
> *Il vento è cambiato e arriva da Est.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fixed



_Siamo ad un pasto_ è magnifica


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi il 12 dopo la firma annunceranno gli acquisti?



Secondo me no. Berlusconi vuole lasciare da eroe , questo acquisto verrebbe attribuito totalmente ai cinesi dopo la firma , se lo prendesse ora invece potrebbe farlo passare per l'ultimo regalo fatto al Milan prima di lasciare.


----------



## Doc55 (6 Luglio 2016)

Finalmente un prospetto giovane come lo erano Boban, Van Basten, Kaka e lo stesso Pato e non un bolso parametro 0 o uno scarto in regalo dagli amici di Galliani. Mi sembra comunque l' alba di un nuovo Milan!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! L'avatar.....ahahahahahahahah!!


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

solitamente il gallo cena verso le 20.30 e si alza da tavola verso le 22.30-23.00... per quell'ora credo ci sarà qualche novità


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> solitamente il gallo cena verso le 20.30 e si alza da tavola verso le 22.30-23.00... per quell'ora credo ci sarà qualche novità



Immagino " vediamo vediamo "


----------



## IronJaguar (6 Luglio 2016)

Giocatore che DOBBIAMO fare nostro, utile, giovane, duttile, grande tecnica e potenziale, in più si adatta a meraviglia al gioco dell'allenatore. 

Ed infine è il classico profilo di giocatore su cui da troppo tempo non andavamo nemmeno più a trattare, questo è il suonare la carica. 

Dai Gallo che da Giannino sei nel tuo ambiente fagli mettere sta firma e ti offriamo anche il caffè


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

mamma non vi immaginate che ansia ho . Ho una voglia di averlo in squadra pazzesca , daje chiudiamo sta trattativa !!


----------



## Ciachi (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Immagino " vediamo vediamo "



....poi qualche tic al collo....e sorriso stupido a denti gialli....


----------



## clanton (6 Luglio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pjaca è un colpo da prime tre se lo fai entrare al 60esimo. Attualmente la vedo proprio dura possa fare il titolare, il nostro sarebbe il suo primo campionato serio...Perisic e Insigne OGGI mangiano in testa a sto ragazzino, non scherziamo. Domani può diventare fortissimo, ma non è gente da cui ripartire se si vuole subito la Champions.



Questo ragazzino come dici tu alto 1,87 era nel mirino del Milan da 2 anni ma volevano i soldi che allora non c'erano . Adesso forse ci sono. E ben venga !!!


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Immagino " vediamo vediamo "



se, come dicono alcuni vogliono portarlo già domani al ritiro (anche se molto difficile), uscirà dicendo che è preso "grazie al presidente Silvio Berlusconi" 



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mamma non vi immaginate che ansia ho . Ho una voglia di averlo in squadra pazzesca , daje chiudiamo sta trattativa !!



a chi lo dici


----------



## clanton (6 Luglio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Un campione? O un Illarramendi (40M), Danilo (30M), etc



Per te Illarramendi a 40 milioni è un giocatore che ti cambia la squadra ? per me nooo !!


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> se, come dicono alcuni vogliono portarlo già domani al ritiro (anche se molto difficile), uscirà dicendo che è preso "grazie al presidente Silvio Berlusconi"



Sarebbe proprio una mossa da Silvio, l'ultimo regalo prima del grande sacrificio (suo) della cessione.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sarebbe proprio una mossa da Silvio, l'ultimo regalo prima del grande sacrificio (suo) della cessione.



infatti, l'ho sparata così, ma riflettendoci non è una ipotesi tanto irreale :/


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: rossoneri in pole per Pjaca. Il Milan infatti ha formulato la propria offerta ed è disposto ad accontentare le richieste del club croato. Ora si attende la risposta del giocatore, con gli occhi puntati anche alla Juve per vedere se rilancerà o lascerà campo libero al Milan. Sono ore decisive per il destino del talento della Dinamo con i rossoneri al momento davanti a tutti, staccanti dunque Juve e ancora più dietro Borussia Dortmund.*


La Juventus, si certo... Dai, Adriano, non perdiamoci dietro queste chiacchiere.


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2016)

Io l'ho visto solo all'europeo e mi ha entusiasmato ai primi tocchi di palla. Se ha la testa a posto è un futuro campioncino.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Luglio 2016)

Buon segno. Dai però, chiudiamolo un colpo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: rossoneri in pole per Pjaca. Il Milan infatti ha formulato la propria offerta ed è disposto ad accontentare le richieste del club croato. Ora si attende la risposta del giocatore, con gli occhi puntati anche alla Juve per vedere se rilancerà o lascerà campo libero al Milan. Sono ore decisive per il destino del talento della Dinamo con i rossoneri al momento davanti a tutti, staccanti dunque Juve e ancora più dietro Borussia Dortmund.*



Se non accetta di venire da noi allora vada pure a fare panchina alla Juve, stiamo dimostrando con ifatti di volerlo fortemente.


----------



## medjai (6 Luglio 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Per te Illarramendi a 40 milioni è un giocatore che ti cambia la squadra ? per me nooo !!



Ovvio no. Per questo dicevo, che per 40M non prendi un campione, questi sono esempi di giocatori strapagati che sono abbastanza normali.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2016)

Dai, dai, dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta, è finita la missione di Adriano Galliani in Croazia. Il dirigente rossonero è appena rientrato a Milano, da Zagabria, insieme all'agente di Marko Pjaca.
> 
> Sono ore decisive per il futuro del giocatore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Bisogna chiudere in fretta, dei gobbi e co non mi fido per niente.


----------



## Miracle1980 (6 Luglio 2016)

Va bene Pjaca....ma servono urgentemente due centrocampisti ed un difensore centrale!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

Comunque pare che la cifra si sia alzata a 25M con bonus. Ma francamente mi importa poco: va dato un segnale. E Pjaca è un segnale bello forte.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque pare che la cifra si sia alzata a 25M con bonus. Ma francamente mi importa poco: va dato un segnale. E Pjaca è un segnale bello forte.



Abbiamo pagato 21 mln Bertolucciola quindi ci sta tutta questa valutazione (Bertolucciola è arrivato a 24 anni, questo è pure più giovane e più promettente).


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2016)

Non sono proprio noccioline, spero ne sia valsa la pena


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque pare che la cifra si sia alzata a 25M con bonus. Ma francamente mi importa poco: va dato un segnale. E Pjaca è un segnale bello forte.



Per gente giovane tecnica e di sicuro talento sono sempre soldi ben spesi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque pare che la cifra si sia alzata a 25M con bonus. Ma francamente mi importa poco: va dato un segnale. E Pjaca è un segnale bello forte.



Fonte?


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2016)

Sarebbe un acquisto super! Necessitiamo qualità sulla trequarti e lui ce ne dà tantissima


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2016)

Cmq sono d'accordo, l'immagine che daremmo non prendendolo sarebbe molto peggio che di averlo pagato qualche milione di più


----------



## VonVittel (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque pare che la cifra si sia alzata a 25M con bonus. Ma francamente mi importa poco: va dato un segnale. E Pjaca è un segnale bello forte.



Certo che questi della Dinamo sono farabutti eh. Il suo valore è passato da 10 milioni a 25+bonus dopo un buon campionato e un Europeo dove ha sì fatto vedere grandi colpi, ma non mi pare abbia trascinato la croazia in finale. 
Questo lo dico non per sminuire il ragazzo, eh. Perché puo pure valere 25 milioni realmente, ma allora l'anno scorso non poteva essere valutato 10.


----------



## Kaw (6 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta, è finita la missione di Adriano Galliani in Croazia. Il dirigente rossonero è appena rientrato a Milano, da Zagabria, insieme all'agente di Marko Pjaca.
> 
> Sono ore decisive per il futuro del giocatore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Se è tornato a Milano con l'agente dopo aver parlato col club vuol direi una sola cosa.
Chiudere subito, non mi importa la cifra, è ora di tornare a dare un segnale.

E poi mi aspetto il tweet di Ravezzani


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Non sono proprio noccioline, spero ne sia valsa la pena


Finalmente iniziamo a fare un mercato normale...e ci sta rischiare dai


----------



## Kaw (6 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Certo che questi della Dinamo sono farabutti eh. Il suo valore è passato da 10 milioni a 25+bonus dopo un buon campionato e un Europeo dove ha sì fatto vedere grandi colpi, ma non mi pare abbia trascinato la croazia in finale.
> Questo lo dico non per sminuire il ragazzo, eh. Perché puo pure valere 25 milioni realmente, ma allora l'anno scorso non poteva essere valutato 10.


Colpa nostra, l'anno scorso se volevi lo portavi a casa per 8-10 milioni e non c'era alcun tipo di problema.
Col mercato di oggi devi aspettarti queste cose, l'anno scorso già se ne parlava bene. Era un investimento da fare a prescindere, perchè comunque lo avresti rivenduto in ogni caso e con la cifra di acquisto avevi buone possibilità pure di fare plusvalenza.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Luglio 2016)

Secondo calciomercato.com la Juventus si sarebbe ritirata dal seguirlo.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque pare che la cifra si sia alzata a 25M con bonus. Ma francamente mi importa poco: va dato un segnale. E Pjaca è un segnale bello forte.


Ineccepibile. L'impressione di forza armata dalla tecnica che offre questo ragazzo è folgorante. Questo davvero scassa gli impianti difensivi avversari con dribbling stretto a superare le linee, creando improvvisamente superiorità numerica e spazi in piena area di rigore. Ed il suo tiro da lontano conosce curve sorprendenti. Da fare senz'altro, moltiplica le possibilità offensive della nostra squadra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

*Pedullà: Prima dell'Europeo la Dinamo Zagabria chiedeva 14/15 milioni + bonus dopo l'europeo siamo saliti oltre i 20 milioni, la richiesta è di 25 milioni + bonus vicina ai 30 milioni, i rossoneri potrebbero decidere di mettere sul piatto i soldi richiesti ma al momento non ci sono accordi,sul giocatore c'è sempre la Juventus anche se di solito non partecipa ad aste, all'estero c'è sempre il Borussia Dortmund.*


----------



## VonVittel (6 Luglio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Colpa nostra, l'anno scorso se volevi lo portavi a casa per 8-10 milioni e non c'era alcun tipo di problema.
> Col mercato di oggi devi aspettarti queste cose, l'anno scorso già se ne parlava bene. Era un investimento da fare a prescindere, perchè comunque lo avresti rivenduto in ogni caso e con la cifra di acquisto avevi buone possibilità pure di fare plusvalenza.



È ovvio che se non lo prendi a 10 milioni commetti un grosso errore, non lo metto in dubbio. 
Però per me aumentare in 1 anno la richiesta in questo modo è veramente assurdo


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Prima dell'Europeo la Dinamo Zagabria chiedeva 14/15 milioni + bonus dopo l'europeo siamo saliti oltre i 20 milioni, la richiesta è di 25 milioni + bonus vicina ai 30 milioni, i rossoneri potrebbero decidere di mettere sul piatto i soldi richiesti ma al momento non ci sono accordi,sul giocatore c'è sempre la Juventus anche se di solito non partecipa ad aste, all'estero c'è sempre il Borussia Dortmund.*


Qui occorre l'extrabudget. So già di cosa parleranno stanotte Galliani, Gancikoff e Galatioto, l'improvvisata Ga-Ga-Ga...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me bisogna restare vigili questa notte....domani mattina sapremo qualcosa in più


----------



## kollaps (6 Luglio 2016)

Attenzione al pacchetto Pjaca+Soldo...magari per 30 milioni.
E' un difensore classe 98 di prospettiva che può diventare molto forte e di cui si parla in ottica Milan da diverso tempo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Luglio 2016)

So che non viene considerata fonte attendibile, ma cm.com dice che la Juve si è appena ritirata dalla corsa al giocatore. Pjaca è praticamente del Milan, siamo ai dettagli e si chiude ad ore
A questo punto, dobbiamo solo aspettare ulteriori conferme


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Ho visto alcuni video : questo è una bestia. Un carro armato!!!! 
Non vedevo quadricipiti cosi esplosivi dai tempi di seedorf.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Prima dell'Europeo la Dinamo Zagabria chiedeva 14/15 milioni + bonus dopo l'europeo siamo saliti oltre i 20 milioni, la richiesta è di 25 milioni + bonus vicina ai 30 milioni, i rossoneri potrebbero decidere di mettere sul piatto i soldi richiesti ma al momento non ci sono accordi,sul giocatore c'è sempre la Juventus anche se di solito non partecipa ad aste, all'estero c'è sempre il Borussia Dortmund.*



Ma non lo avevamo preso?


----------



## pisolo22 (6 Luglio 2016)

circola in rete una foto fatta a Zagabria in cui ci sono il Gastronauta e il procuratore di Pjaca (Naletilic) io le foto non le sopporto portano di una sfiga fatte prima e noi lo sappiamo bene , speriamo non sia questo il caso... ora però mi sorge un dubbio non è che il gallo abbia parlato li cn l'agente e si tornato da solo a Milano??? Se cosi fosse confermato non sarebbe un buon segno se invece ci sarebbe anche Naletilic a Milano sarebbe diverso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Dai dai dai.. Abbiamo chiuso vero? Ditemi che fra questa serata e la mattinata di domani firma e tutti contenti


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Marilson (6 Luglio 2016)

non credo che l'agente si prenda la briga di andare a Milano senza concludere, vero e' che e' appena stato anche a Dortmund, ma con Galliani si sono visti anche ieri a Zagabria.. che senso ha andare a Milano se non per finalizzare?


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>



Ristorante. E dove sennò


----------



## VonVittel (6 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ristorante. E dove sennò



Da Džaninnovic


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2016)

Edit: erorre mio.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non credo che l'agente si prenda la briga di andare a Milano senza concludere, vero e' che e' appena stato anche a Dortmund, ma con Galliani si sono visti anche ieri a Zagabria.. che senso ha andare a Milano se non per finalizzare?



ma quale Dortmund su  ...se l'è PALESEMENTE inventata ieri Di Marzio sta roba....basta vedere che 2 minuti prima dell'uscita della foto di fester non sapeva nulla...


----------



## Schism75 (6 Luglio 2016)

L'importante é comprare bene ai prezzi giusti. Perché la ricostruzione non si può fermare ad 1-2 giocatori, e non si può fermare quest'anno. Per cui, per me, inutile spendere troppi soldi per un solo giocatore. A meno che non sia Messi chiaro.


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>



Marko non tradisce


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Marko non tradisce


Hahahahah


----------



## medjai (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>



Quello di bianco alla destra di Galliani dicono che è il padre di Pjaca.


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahahah



La profile picture e' uno spettacolo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Quello di bianco alla destra di Galliani dicono che è il padre di Pjaca.



probabile


----------



## Tobi (6 Luglio 2016)

basta teatrini, compratelo e date una dimostrazione di forza


----------



## Marilson (6 Luglio 2016)

si esatto se non lo prendiamo facciamo una pessima figura


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

Però io no trovo riscontri che l'agente sia tornato a Milano con Galliani, mi sa di bufala


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però io no trovo riscontri che l'agente sia tornato a Milano con Galliani, mi sa di bufala



No è vero , Marchetti ha detto che é sicuro che sia tornato a milano .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> La profile picture e' uno spettacolo



Hahaha su FB mi ha fatto quasi 200 condivisioni hahah


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però io no trovo riscontri che l'agente sia tornato a Milano con Galliani, mi sa di bufala



sarebbe una sassata nei genitali


----------



## Roger84 (6 Luglio 2016)

Bene, ora diamo il colpo finale e portiamocelo a casa!!!!!!!!
Io sono ottimista....speriamo bene dai!!!!


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

Il sito _*Hrsport.net*_ dice che oggi Marko Pjaca non ha preso parte all'amichevole della Dinamo contro il Copenaghen *"ufficialmente a causa di un raffreddore, ma ufficiosamente a causa del trasferimento da completare e Pjaca, secondo le ultime informazioni, potrebbe muoversi rapidamente verso l'Italia."*

Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee altro che attaccareeee...*ACQUISTAREEEEE*


----------



## Roger84 (6 Luglio 2016)

La scusa del raffreddore mi fa molto ridere!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il sito _*Hrsport.net*_ dice che oggi Marko Pjaca non ha preso parte all'amichevole della Dinamo contro il Copenaghen *"ufficialmente a causa di un raffreddore, ma ufficiosamente a causa del trasferimento da completare e Pjaca, secondo le ultime informazioni, potrebbe muoversi rapidamente verso l'Italia."*
> 
> Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee altro che attaccareeee...*ACQUISTAREEEEE*



Dai daiiiiii


----------



## pennyhill (6 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il sito _*Hrsport.net*_ dice che oggi Marko Pjaca non ha preso parte all'amichevole della Dinamo contro il Copenaghen *"ufficialmente a causa di un raffreddore, ma ufficiosamente a causa del trasferimento da completare e Pjaca, secondo le ultime informazioni, potrebbe muoversi rapidamente verso l'Italia."*
> 
> Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee altro che attaccareeee...*ACQUISTAREEEEE*



Quindi il ragazzo non ha fatto le _vacanze?_ 

È giovine, per carità.  “Fortunatamente” il Milan non fa le coppe.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Mi piacerebbe svegliarmi domani mattina e leggere previste le visite mediche per Pjaca stamattina alle 10:00 . Visita Casa Milan e poi Milanello.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il sito _*Hrsport.net*_ dice che oggi Marko Pjaca non ha preso parte all'amichevole della Dinamo contro il Copenaghen *"ufficialmente a causa di un raffreddore, ma ufficiosamente a causa del trasferimento da completare e Pjaca, secondo le ultime informazioni, potrebbe muoversi rapidamente verso l'Italia."*
> 
> Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee altro che attaccareeee...*ACQUISTAREEEEE*


daiiiiii porca di quella maialaaaaaaaaa.....fagli firmare sto contratto inutile pelato della fava  

ps : il raffreddore


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il sito _*Hrsport.net*_ dice che oggi Marko Pjaca non ha preso parte all'amichevole della Dinamo contro il Copenaghen *"ufficialmente a causa di un raffreddore, ma ufficiosamente a causa del trasferimento da completare e Pjaca, secondo le ultime informazioni, potrebbe muoversi rapidamente verso l'Italia."*
> 
> Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee altro che attaccareeee...*ACQUISTAREEEEE*



Beh, se in Croazia parlano di "trasferimento da completare" significa che è fatto... Benvenuto, giovanotto.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> daiiiiii porca di quella maialaaaaaaaaa.....fagli firmare sto contratto inutile pelato della fava
> 
> ps : il raffreddore





Certo che si vede che eravamo da anni in astinenza da giocatori di livello eh!!!


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2016)

Dai che è fatta! Dajeeeeeee


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

Intanto in questo momento incontro tra Marotta e Carnevali per riportare subito a Torino Berardi....si sono arresi al diavolo??


----------



## sion (6 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Beh, se in Croazia parlano di "trasferimento da completare" significa che è fatto... Benvenuto, giovanotto.



piedi per terra pero' ragazzi,non ce nulla di ufficiale..poi ci bruciamo


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Intanto in questo momento incontro tra Marotta e Carnevali per riportare subito a Torino Berardi....si sono arresi al diavolo??



La Juve c'era parecchio tempo fa sul giocatore, l'unico rivale del Milan è la volontà di metterci i soldi. Stop.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Luglio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> piedi per terra pero' ragazzi,non ce nulla di ufficiale..poi ci bruciamo



Esatto!!! Non vi bastano le " mazzate" prese negli ultimi anni?!?


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Intanto in questo momento incontro tra Marotta e Carnevali per riportare subito a Torino Berardi....si sono arresi al diavolo??



Sia mai che Galliani avesse in programma di cenare a Modena o dintorni domani sera....


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Luglio 2016)

Ragga, stiamo per prendere un talento stra-or-di-na-rio... aspettiamo tutto chiuda bene.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2016)

*Pedullà se la mette definitivamente via e sostiene che il Milan ha in mano il talento croato grazie al lavoro dell'agente amico di Galliani che ha preso tempo col BVB e fatto rifiutare Napoli e Inter al suo assistito, nell'articolo spiega che era stato realmente bloccato dai nerazzurri ma che qualcosa è andato storto poi. La Juventus in questo momento è distante.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Pedullà se la mette definitivamente via e sostiene che il Milan ha in mano il talento croato grazie al lavoro dell'agente amico di Galliani che ha preso tempo col BVB e fatto rifiutare Napoli e Inter al suo assistito, nell'articolo spiega che era stato realmente bloccato dai nerazzurri ma che qualcosa è andato storto poi. La Juventus in questo momento è distante.*



Anticipata per un soffio stavo per scriverlo io , dobbiamo chiudere massimo domani per evitare sorprese.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Anticipata per un soffio stavo per scriverlo io , dobbiamo chiudere massimo domani per evitare sorprese.


Mag, io l'ho messo in neretto ma in realtà è un tentativo di Pedullà di giustificare il perché non va al Napoli o all'Inter come lui aveva scritto..


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (6 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Anticipata per un soffio stavo per scriverlo io , dobbiamo chiudere massimo domani per evitare sorprese.



Ho letto da qualche parte che si cercherà di chiudere entro oggi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Ho letto da qualche parte che si cercherà di chiudere entro oggi.


Si DEVE chiudere entro stasera così da portarlo domani al raduno.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Pedullà se la mette definitivamente via e sostiene che il Milan ha in mano il talento croato grazie al lavoro dell'agente amico di Galliani che ha preso tempo col BVB e fatto rifiutare Napoli e Inter al suo assistito, nell'articolo spiega che era stato realmente bloccato dai nerazzurri ma che qualcosa è andato storto poi. La Juventus in questo momento è distante.*



mamma mia il rumore dei rosiconi è assordante!!!!


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

Comunque Naletilic (ag. di Pjaca) lo era anche di Savicevic e Simic...ora capisco il "canale preferenziale"...peccato che non abbia qualche altro bel gioiellino in vetrina


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Daii che è un colpaccio questo, roba per palati fini.
Preparate la penna!!!
Da quant'è che non avevamo un croato in squadra? mi sa che è passato un tot eh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Pedullà se la mette definitivamente via e sostiene che il Milan ha in mano il talento croato grazie al lavoro dell'agente amico di Galliani che ha preso tempo col BVB e fatto rifiutare Napoli e Inter al suo assistito, nell'articolo spiega che era stato realmente bloccato dai nerazzurri ma che qualcosa è andato storto poi. La Juventus in questo momento è distante.*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mag, io l'ho messo in neretto ma in realtà è un tentativo di Pedullà di giustificare il perché non va al Napoli o all'Inter come lui aveva scritto..



C'è qualcosa sotto, che ha rifutato il Napoli ci credo ma la storia dell'Inter mi puzza per me non era per niente bloccato a sto punto, non ci credo che è stato bloccato e dopo l'eruopeo è stato sbloccato ma dai avevano già l'accordo, a mio avviso poi "saltato" Berardi sarebbero andati su di lui, non so se abbiamo chiuso io non penso ma penso che ci siamo quasi .



MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Ho letto da qualche parte che si cercherà di chiudere entro oggi.



Speriamo dobbiamo chiudere massimo entro questa settimana, non mi fido di tutto questo ottimismo voglio la firma.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2016)

Bisogna chiudere stasera. Punto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2016)

Magari,ma voglio le firme,sono rimasto troppo scottato e di Galliani non mi fido mai. 
Magari potesse arrivare anche Yarmolenko come esterno. E punta centrale uno tra Bacca e Lukaku.


----------



## Black (6 Luglio 2016)

da quando sono iscritto su forum le uniche discussioni che andavano oltre le 15 pagine in poche ore sono sempre state quelle sulla cessione. E' una buona cosa vedere che siamo tornati ad animarci (in modo positivo) per il mercato. Speriamo sia sempre così e speriamo di avere un botto da annunciare per il raduno domani


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Bisogna chiudere stasera. Punto.


Appunto, non c'è da tergiversare.. Altrimenti finisce che si inserisce ancora un'altra squadra e poi finiamo per perderlo o pagarlo 40 milioni... Bisogna già prenderlo entro massimo domani mattina e portarlo al raduno così da concentrarci ai prossimi obiettivi


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2016)

Ecco quello che vi dicevo, rivedere un dirigente che come faceva Galliani agli albori va a comprare un calciatore in tutti i sensi. Non se ne poteva più di Galliani che rimaneva nel suo ufficio a ricevere le chiamate per i soliti noti.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> da quando sono iscritto su forum le uniche discussioni che andavano oltre le 15 pagine in poche ore sono sempre state quelle sulla cessione. E' una buona cosa vedere che siamo tornati ad animarci (in modo positivo) per il mercato. Speriamo sia sempre così e speriamo di avere un botto da annunciare per il raduno domani



ancor più sorprendente non vedere nessuna litigata tra utenti nelle ultime 24 ore, segno che qualcosa sta davvero cambiando... speriamo si possa gioire tutti insieme entro breve, ne abbiamo tutti tremendamente bisogno


----------



## danjr (6 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque Naletilic (ag. di Pjaca) lo era anche di Savicevic e Simic...ora capisco il "canale preferenziale"...peccato che non abbia qualche altro bel gioiellino in vetrina


Penso fosse suo padre quello


----------

